# IN REMEMBRANCE--2019 AD



## Truth Seeker




----------



## Truth Seeker

*WWE Hall of Famer “Mean” Gene Okerlund Passes Away*

WWE is saddened to learn that WWE Hall of Famer *Gene Okerlund*, the most recognizable interviewer in sports-entertainment history, has passed away at age 76.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob Einstein, better known as Super Dave Osbourne, died today of cancer.  He was 76.


----------



## Tonguez

Wrestling Legend Mean Gene Okerlund also had a short singing career as "Gene Carroll & The Shades"

[video=youtube;aCSOS-8MasI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCSOS-8MasI[/video]


----------



## Ed Laprade

And so it begins anew.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Daryl Dragon, the Captain of The Captain & Tennille, died today of renal failure.  He was 76.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Purdue fan who inspired many with fight against cancer dies*

*Tyler Trent,* a former Purdue University student and enthusiastic college football fan who inspired many with his battle against cancer, has died. He was 20.

His family confirmed to The Indianapolis Star that he died Tuesday.

*IN REMEMBRANCE*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Pegi Young, Bridge School Co-Founder and Neil Young’s Former Wife, Dies at 66*

*Pegi Young*, who co-founded the Bridge School with her former husband of 36 years Neil Young, has died after a yearlong battle with cancer. She was 66.

“With great sadness, we confirm that on January 1st, after a yearlong battle with cancer, *Pegi Young *– mother, grandmother, sister, auntie, musician, activist and co-founder of the Bridge School – passed away surrounded by her friends and family in her native California,” reads a statement posted to her official Instagram account. “We request that the families’ privacy be respected at this time.”

*IN REMEMBRANCE*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Herb Kelleher has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/03/business/southwest-airlines-founder-herb-kelleher-obit/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blake Nordstrom has died.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/03/obituaries/blake-w-nordstrom-dead.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Georges Loinger, Wartime Rescuer of Jewish Children, Dies at 108*

*Georges Loinger, * a physical education teacher in France who saved hundreds of Jewish children from deportation to concentration camps by helping to smuggle them into Switzerland, died on Dec. 28 at his home in Paris. He was 108.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Nutation

*Harold Brown* has died at 91. He was president of Caltech and Jimmy Carter's Secretary of Defense.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Sylvia Chase, former KRON news anchor and award-winning TV journalist, dies*

*Sylvia Chase,* an award-winning television journalist who spent five years as a Bay Area news anchor, died Thursday in Marin County after a short illness. She was 80.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*John ‘Jack’ Lyle, one of the legendary Tuskegee Airmen, dies at 98*

Just three days before he’d planned to visit Jackson Park Harbor one final time, *Jack Lyle,* one of the legendary Tuskegee Airmen, died Saturday at his South Side home.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## freyar

Sir Michael Atiyah, one of the great mathematicians of the last century, passed away Friday at age 89. He was awarded the Fields Medal and Abel Prize, generally considered the two highest awards of mathematics, among other prizes, for work in topology and geometry and their relation to theoretical physics. He was also president of the Royal Society (UK) from 1990-95


----------



## freyar

We seem to have missed this one in December:
Roy Glauber, Nobel Laureate in physics for his work on quantum optics (the quantum mechanical properties of light), passed away on December 26 at age 93. He was one of the last living people to have witnessed the original atomic bomb tests, having joined the Manhattan project theory division at age 18. And he was a a big supporter of the Ig Nobel prizes, playing a part in the award ceremonies annually.

Harvard Crimson obituary


----------



## monsmord

Long-time star of stage and screen, and long-time advocate for LGBTQ equality, Carol Channing has jied: https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-46878018


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Bonnie Guitar died Sunday.  She was 95.


----------



## trappedslider

Carol Channing passed away the other day https://thegrapevine.theroot.com/broadway-legend-carol-channing-dies-at-97-proud-as-can-1831773851 and in honor of that 

[video=youtube;YWAXJEe7Ve0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWAXJEe7Ve0[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Coughlin has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/john-coughlin-champion-u-figure-232446842.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jermaine Marshall has died.
https://www.si.com/college-basketba...ona-state-player-jermaine-marshall-found-dead


----------



## Shasarak

John Bogle, creator of the Vanguard Index funds, has died aged 89.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/16/obituaries/john-bogle-vanguard-dead.html


----------



## Eltab

Shasarak said:


> John Bogle, creator of the Vanguard Index funds, has died aged 89.



Bogle opened up a path with investing that could actually work for a non-professional.
Before him, Wall Street was dominated by antics such as the (alas timeless) follies described in the book "But Where Are The Customers' Yachts?"

RIP, sir.  You allowed millions to avoid poverty in their old age.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brandon Truaxe has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/brandon-truaxe-founder-deciem-skin-195513111.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kevin Barnett has died 
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment...unexpected-death-kevin-barnett-002959620.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Harris Wofford has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/23/opinions/harris-wofford-admirable-life-begala/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fatima Ali has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/25/entertainment/fatima-ali-top-chef-dies/index.html


----------



## monsmord

Multiple-award-winning composer Michel Legrand has died: https://www.theguardian.com/music/2019/jan/26/michel-legrand-oscar-winning-composer-dies-aged-86


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Julius Campbell has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/report-jul...r-remember-titans-team-dies-65-050533842.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

R&B artist James Ingram died today of brain cancer.  He was 66.


----------



## Ryujin

Ron Joyce, founder of the ubiquitous to the point of absurdity Canadian coffee house chain Tim Horton's, has died today at the age of 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wade Wilson has died.
http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/25902231/wade-wilson-former-cowboys-qb-assistant-coach-dies-60


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kristoff St. John has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/04/entertainment/kristoff-st-john-dead/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Dunlop, Sr. has died.

http://loudwire.com/jim-dunlop-sr-dead/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Dingell has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/gma/former-rep-john-dingell-longest-serving-member-congress-023008641.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Robinson has died.

https://www.wbaltv.com/article/frank-robinson-died/26238631


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Albert Finney died yesterday of a chest infection.  He was 82.


----------



## Eltab

Bob Massey ("The Property Man") died yesterday.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kyle Yorlets has been killed.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment...tside-home-5-juveniles-charged-203739363.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blaine Cameron Johnson has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/cadet-coming-british-rapper-dead-164827626.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Walter Jones has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/10/politics/walter-jones-north-carolina-dies/index.html


----------



## billd91

The Flying Finn, ski jumping legend in the late 20th century, has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gordon Banks has died.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bruno Ganz has died.
https://www.npr.org/2019/02/16/695437508/actor-bruno-ganz-by-turns-an-angel-and-a-tyrant-dies-at-77


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sam Bass has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/sports/sam-bass-famed-paint-scheme-220524592.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

George Mendonsa has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/18/us/sailor-kiss-vj-day-photo-george-mendonsa-dies/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fashion designer Karl Lagerfeld died today.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wallace Smith Broecker, who created the term "global warming", died yesterday.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Consumer advocate David Horowitz, who had his own TV show, _Fight Back! with David Horowitz_, has died.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

T.J. Cunningham has been killed.
https://sports.yahoo.com/former-col...ally-shot-dispute-parking-spot-032901132.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don Newcombe has died.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sean Milliken has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/600-lb-life-star-sean-milliken-dies-29-201308587.html


----------



## billd91

Peter Tork, of the Monkees, has passed away at 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brody Stevens has committed suicide.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/comedian-brody-stevens-dies-48-014331166.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Stanley Donen, who directed _Singin' in the Rain_, died today.  He was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mac Wiseman has passed.
https://bluegrasstoday.com/mac-wiseman-passes/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark Hollis has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/talk-talk-frontman-mark-hollis-reportedly-dead-64-203704981.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Jenkins has died.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/27/health/bill-jenkins-obit-trnd/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Composer Andre Previn died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Lisa Sheridan died Monday.  She was 44.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Katherine Helmond (_Soap, Who's the Boss?_) died February 23 from Alzheimer's disease.  She was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stephan Ellis has died.
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...urvivor-bassist-eye-of-the-tiger-obit-801955/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Keith Flint has committed suicide.
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/the-prodigy-keith-flint-dead-obituary-802606/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Janice Freeman has died.
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/the-voice-singer-janice-freeman-802526/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ted Lindsay has died.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles...of-famer-nhlpa-founder-ted-lindsay-dies-at-93


----------



## Ryujin

Actor Luke Perry, of "Beverly Hills 90210" fame, has died after what is reported to be a massive stroke.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ed Bickert has died.
https://ottawacitizen.com/entertainment/jazzblog/rip-ed-bickert


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestler King Kong Bundy died yesterday.  He was 61.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ashley Luther (aka Elly Mayday) has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/bod...-mayday-dies-30-ovarian-cancer-211313568.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jan-Michael Vincent, star of _Airwolf,_ died February 10 of cardiac arrest.  He was 74.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lotte van der Zee has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/for...eart-attack-just-20th-birthday-134151598.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Freeda Foreman has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/report-freeda-foreman-daughter-of-george-foreman-dead-at-42-132810592.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kelly Catlin has committed suicide.
https://sports.yahoo.com/olympics-track-cyclist-kelly-catlin-died-223114999.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jed Allan has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/jed-allan-beverly-hills-90210-star-dies-days-luke-perry-090456154.html


----------



## Mark CMG

According to Stephen Buonocore, who has posted this news to Facebook, Brian "Big Mac" Mccarthy has passed.

https://www.facebook.com/brian.mccarthy.73157203


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Imane Fadil has died.
https://news.yahoo.com/italy-probes-mystery-death-berlusconi-sex-trial-witness-113853179.html


----------



## Mark CMG

J. Michael Straczynski has reported on his Facebook page that Larry Ditillio has passed

https://www.facebook.com/officialjmspage/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Guitarist Dick Dale died yesterday.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bernie Tormé has died.
http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/former-gillan-and-ozzy-osbourne-guitarist-bernie-torme-dead-at-66/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alan Krueger has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/18/business/alan-krueger/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Andre Williams has died.
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/andre-williams-rap-godfather-dead-809901/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sydney Aiello has committed suicide.
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/article228280289.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Larry Cohen, who directed _It's Alive_ and _The Stuff_, died yesterday.  He was 77.


----------



## billd91

Roger Charlery, aka Ranking Roger, of The (English) Beat has died at 56.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Agnes Varda has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment...n-boycott-georgia-abortion-law-224031676.html


----------



## billd91

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Agnes Varda has died.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment...n-boycott-georgia-abortion-law-224031676.html




I think that's the wrong link...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn it!

Agnes Varda has died.
https://www.vox.com/culture/2019/3/29/18286807/agnes-varda-dies-faces-places


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stephen Fitzpatrick and Audun Laading have been killed in a car crash .
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/british-band-hers-die-car-crash-152038480.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper Nipsey Hussle was shot.  He was 33.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tania Mallet, who was best known for playing Tilly Masterson in _Goldfinger,_ died last Saturday.  She was 77.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer

Vonda N. McIntyre, author of such works as Dreamsnake, a number of Star Trek novelizations, and other works of science fiction, died at age 70, on April 1st.

I had forgotten it, but she also contributed to the Thieves World Shadows of Sanctuary anthology with the memorable "Dreams for Satan."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ernest F. "Fritz" Hollings has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-u...-south-carolina-dead-132929932--election.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Arie Irawan has died.
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/07/golf/arie-irawan-golf-death-malaysia-intl-spt/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Oscar-nominated actor Seymour Cassel died yesterday.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bond girl Nadja Regin has died.  She was 87.


----------



## Tonguez

New Zealand Actor, Trade Unionist and Justice Reformer Anzac Wallace has died aged 76


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charles Van Doren, a contestant on the game show _Twenty-One_ and a key figure in the quiz show scandals of the 1950s, died yesterday.  He was 93.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul Barbieri, a.k.a. “Ian Cognito”, has died. 
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment...nce-audience-thinks-hes-joking-213434690.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Soni Methu has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/12/africa/former-cnn-host-soni-methu-dies-intl/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gary Stewart has died.
https://www.latimes.com/entertainme...rt-rhino-records-obituary-20190412-story.html


----------



## Tonguez

Yvette Williams who won gold in the long jump at the Helsinki Olympic Games 1952 has died aged 89


----------



## billd91

Author Gene Wolfe has passed away.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Georgia Engel has died.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/16/us/georgia-engel-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Brion Davis has died.
https://www.npr.org/2019/04/16/7139...helped-remake-the-study-of-slavery-dies-at-92


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joe Terry of Danny & the Juniors died April 15.  He was 78.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alan Garcia has committed suicide.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/17/americas/alan-garcia-peru-shoots-himself-intl/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mya-Lecia Naylor has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/british-actress-mya-lecia-naylor-dies-at-16-005641998.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bradley Welsh has been killed.
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/18/uk/bradley-welsh-trainspotting-dead-scli-gbr-intl/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lorraine Warren has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/19/us/paranormal-investigator-lorraine-warren-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jacqui Saburido has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/23/us/jacqui-saburido-drunk-driving-dead-trnd/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charity Tillemann-Dick, a.ka. “Charity Sunshine”, has died.
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/opera-...ransplants-dies-at-35-charity-tillemann-dick/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ken Kercheval has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/ken-kercheval-beleaguered-cliff-dallas-dies-83-213300947.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Havlicek has died.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles...ll-hall-of-famer-john-havlicek-dies-at-age-79


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Larry 'Flash' Jenkins has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/larry-apos-flash-apos-jenkins-183524271.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Phil McCormack has died.
http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/molly-hatchet-singer-phil-mccormack-dies/


----------



## billd91

Long-time US Senator from Indiana, Richard Lugar, has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Singleton has died.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/29/arts/john-singleton-life-support.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Boon Gould has died.
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-hampshire-48117414


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stefanie Sherk has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/25/us/stefanie-sherk-dies-scli-intl/index.html


----------



## Ryujin

It's been reported that Peter Mayhew has died.

https://wtkr.com/2019/05/02/peter-mayhew-original-chewbacca-actor-dies-at-74/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rachel Held Evans has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/04/us/rachel-held-evans-dead/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Adam Neat, a.k.a. “DJ Adam Sky”, has died.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-48170273


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Troy Dean Shafer has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/08/entertainment/troy-dean-shafer-nashville-flipped-star-dead/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Zoologist Jim Fowler, a frequent guest on the Tonight Show and the host of _Wild Kingdom,_ died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pua Magasiva has been found dead.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/em-power-rangers-em-actor-160044726.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Peggy Lipton, star of _The Mod Squad_ and _Twin Peaks,_ died today of cancer.  She was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

César “Silver King” Barrón has died.
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/05/12/...es-london-roundhouse-gbr-scli-intl/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fleming Begaye Sr. has died.
https://www.npr.org/2019/05/12/7226...vajo-code-talker-fleming-begaye-sr-dies-at-97


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Doris Day died today.  She was 97.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tim Conway, one of Carol Burnett's co-stars, died today.  He was 85.


----------



## monsmord

Forever Tim.

Probably his most famous improv moment: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qqE_WmagjY


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Isaac Kappy has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/isaac-kappy-apos-thor-apos-100126530.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ezra Castro, aka “Pancho Billa”, has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/rodney-harrison-simple-message-odell-185937943.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Architect I. M. Pei died today.  He was 102.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob Hawke, former prime minister of Australia, died today.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestler and model Ashley Massaro died today.  She was 39.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Internet sensation Grumpy Cat died Tuesday of a urinary tract infection.  She was 7.


----------



## megamania

Grumpy Cat has died

https://www.news10.com/news/interne...ot6yC602Hvyd8E9kess7kdtwfw8khyKQYQuiVwY6FbioU


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer Herman Wouk died today.  He was 103.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Sammy Shore, the father of Pauley Shore, died today.  He was 92.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Niki Lauda has died.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...21/niki-lauda-formula-one-legend-dies-aged-70


----------



## Mark CMG

Steven Creech has passed.

https://www.hshfuneralhome.com/notices/Steven-Creech

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/help-steve-creech-author-and-game-designer#/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jake Black of Alabama 3, who wrote "Woke Up This Morning", the theme of _The Sopranos,_ died yesterday.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Judith Kerr has died.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/23/obituaries/judith-kerr-dead.html


----------



## freyar

Murray Gell-Mann, 1969 Nobel Laureate in physics, died May 24 at the age of 89. He was best known for his work classifying subatomic particles, which led him to propose the existence of quarks, smaller constituents of protons, neutrons, and other particles that experience the strong nuclear force. He also helped found the Santa Fe Institute which focused on the study of complexity (including chaos theory), where he worked after retiring from CalTech. CalTech obituary


----------



## Mark CMG

Wisconsin lost a legend today . . .

https://www.packers.com/news/packers-legend-bart-starr-dies-at-85


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Buckner has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/red-sox-le...ge-69-from-dementia-per-report-175409047.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carmine Caridi has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/ruth-bader-ginsberg-just-sized-192900758.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thad Cochran  has died.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/longtime-mississippi-republican-sen-thad-cochran-dead-at-81


----------



## monsmord

Leon Redbone has sailed up the Last Lazy River.  RIP, sir: https://variety.com/2019/music/news/singer-leon-redbone-dies-at-69-1203229012/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6an6pCBIXz0


----------



## billd91

Game designer Alejandro (Alex) Melchor has passed away. According to facebook page Roll for Alex, where they were doing some fundraising for medical expenses, he suffered a stroke.

He had quite a few writing and design credits with Mongoose and Green Ronin over the years.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Roky Erickson has died.

https://variety.com/2019/music/news...ry-psychedelic-musician-dies-at-71-1203230465


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jose Antonio Reyes has died.

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/06/01/...eyes-dies-in-traffic-accident-intl/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Leah Edwards, a chef who fed civil rights activists, died yesterday.  She was 96.


----------



## lrsach01

Paul Darrow.. the sneering anti-hero from Blakes 7... passed today...

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-48501099


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Leroy “Roy” Jeffs has committed suicide.
https://news.yahoo.com/incidents-involving-american-tourists-raise-194222639.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Leah Chase has passed.
https://www.theadvocate.com/new_orl...cle_addcc488-7df7-11e8-a1c2-8b4aad319fdd.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Malcolm John Rebennack- better known as Dr. John- has died.
https://consequenceofsound.net/2019/06/dr-john-dead/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Abdelbasset Sarout has been killed.
https://news.yahoo.com/star-soccer-player-turned-rebel-145551014.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bushwick Bill has died.  

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/bushwick-bill-dead-52-152340716.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

André Matos Passes Away.
https://metalinjection.net/this-is-just-a-tribute/ex-angra-vocalist-andre-matos-passes-away-at-47


----------



## Ryujin

DOH! (Again)


----------



## billd91

Ryujin said:


> Gene Wilder is reported to have died as the result of complications of Alzheimer's
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainm...FheYi7T-gqVvoo1zSKLhLQQwvtad2JxgMKNhlEyg4GUxE




Psst. Check the date on that article.


----------



## Ryujin

billd91 said:


> Psst. Check the date on that article.




Not the first time I've been caught like that. I blame lack of sleep.

... and a general inability to keep up with pop culture, on my part.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Film director Franco Zeffirelli died today.  He was 96.


----------



## Tonguez

Former All Black (1964 - 1972) Hupa Jim Maniapoto has passed aged 77


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gloria Vanderbilt died today.  She was 95.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mohammed Morsi has died.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-48668941


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Philippe Cerboneschi (also known as "Zdar") has died:
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-48701514


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Elliot Roberts has died.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/23/obituaries/elliot-roberts-dead.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer Judith Krantz died today.  She was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Friend has passed.
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...lew-142-wwii-combat-missions-dies-99-n1020751


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeff Austin has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/25/entertainment/jeff-austin-dies-trnd/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dave Bartholomew has died.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...new-orleans-music-legend-dies-100/1541854001/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Beth Chapman, wife and partner of Dog the Bounty Hunter, died today of throat cancer.  She was 51.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Internet personality Etika, best known for his reactions to Nintendo products, committed suicide.  He was 29.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Max Wright, best known for playing the dad in _ALF,_ died today of cancer.  He was 75.


----------



## Mark CMG

Gamer and designer Lee Garvin passed away.

https://www.facebook.com/lee.garvin.3

https://www.patreon.com/LeeGarvin

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/334884471/killing-lee-garvin


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Bragg has died.
https://www.wfaa.com/mobile/article...t-72/287-b32ece8f-31fb-440d-b4c7-b7c6bce78100


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pitcher Tyler Skaggs died today.  He was 27.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lee Iacocca, former chairman of Chrysler, died today.  He was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Khalid Al Qasimi has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/03/middleeast/khalid-al-qasimi-death-gbr-intl/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Arte Johnson died today.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Football player Jared Lorenzon died today of heart and kidney failure.  He was 38.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Paul Benjamin (_Do the Right Thing_), died June 28.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Meza has been found dead.
https://abc7.com/sports/70-year-old-disqualified-la-marathon-runner-found-dead/5379340/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

George Edmondson Jr. has died.
https://www.espn.com/college-footba...5/florida-famous-cheerleader-mr-two-bits-dies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chris Cline has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/05/us/billionaire-chris-cline-dies-bahamas/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Gordon Johnson has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/21/us/missing-automotive-writer-trnd/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The body of Florijana Ismaili has been found.
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/07/03/football/swiss-footballer-italy-found-intl-scli-spt/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cameron Boyce of the Descendants films died yesterday of a seizure.  He was 20.


----------



## monsmord

João Gilberto, a bossa nova boss, has passed at 88.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/06/entertainment/joao-gilberto-dies/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Martin Charnin, who wrote the songs for _Annie,_ died.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eddie Jones, who played Pa Kent in _Lois and Clark, _​died last Saturday.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Presidential candidate Ross Perot died today of leukemia.  He was 89.


----------



## pogre

Part time game designer and all around great guy Phil Hall passed away this past Friday. Phil's most famous game was _Blue Max_ the WWI airplane dogfighting game, originally published by Games Designer Workshop and most recently published by Strate Libre.

He was 70

https://www.news-gazette.com/obituaries/philip-hall/article_776ee7fc-a07c-11e9-a25b-db189c32b288.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rip Torn has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/rip-torn-men-black-larry-024010680.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Freddie Jones, who played the freakshow owner in _The Elephant Man, _​died yesterday.  He was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Bouton has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/10/us/jim-bouton-ball-four-author-dies/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Denise Nickerson (_Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, The Electric Company_​) died yesterday after a stroke.  She was 62.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Emily Hartridge has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/13/europe/youtuber-emily-hartridge-death/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Police believe they have found the remains of missing actor, Charles Levin.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/body-missing-actor-charles-levin-213243258.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Boxer Pernell Whitaker was killed yesterday in a collision.  He was 55.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former Supreme Court justice John Paul Stevens died today.  He was 99.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sheila Dikshit has died.
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/07/20/india/india-sheila-dikshit-obit-intl/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mitch Petrus has died.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/19/health/mitch-petrus-nfl-heatstroke/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

César Pelli has died.
https://www.npr.org/2019/07/20/7437...ct-of-skyscrapers-around-the-world-dies-at-92


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tennis player Peter McNamara died last Saturday of prostate cancer.  He was 64.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Art Neville has died.
https://www.nola.com/entertainment_...cle_4059d432-ac9f-11e9-9615-9f5f01d9ebd6.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chris Kraft has died.
https://www.npr.org/2019/07/22/5094...rchitects-of-the-u-s-space-program-dies-at-95


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Morgenthau has died.
https://www.npr.org/2019/07/22/7441...-pursued-drug-dealers-and-crooked-banks-alike


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maxim Dadashev has died.
https://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/27244105/boxer-dadashev-dies-friday-fight-injuries


----------



## Ryujin

Rutger Hauer had died.

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/rutger-hauer-dead-dies-blade-runner-co-star-1203278050/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gabe Khouth, who played Sneezy in _Once Upon a Time,_​ died Tuesday.  He was 46.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Voice actress Russi Taylor, best known as the voice of Minnie Mouse, died yesterday.  She was 75.


----------



## pogre

The great  WFRP writer Mike Brunton passed on 7/18:
https://awesomeliesblog.wordpress.com/2019/07/23/in-memoriam-mike-brunton/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Loek van Mil has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/pitcher-lo...-player-of-all-time-dies-at-34-201129272.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hall of Fame linebacker Nick Buoniconti, the leader of the undefeated 1972 Dolphins, died yesterday.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestler Harley Race died today of lung cancer.  He was 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

D.A. Pennebaker has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/d-pennebaker-master-director-documentaries-205145070.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cliff Branch has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/raiders-great-cliff-branch-dies-022924338.html


----------



## freyar

John Robert Schrieffer, who helped develop the theory of (low-temperature) superconductivity and share the 1972 Nobel Prize for it, passed away on July 27.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Henri Belolo. who helped create the Village People, died yesterday.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Noble laureate Toni Morrison died yesterday.  She was 88.


----------



## billd91

Nobel laureate, Toni Morrison has passed away at 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Berman has died.
https://www.npr.org/2019/08/07/749245911/silver-jews-david-berman-dies-at-52


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Princess Christina of the Netherlands died today of bone cancer.  She was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Ernie Colon died last Thursday.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Peter Fonda, son of Henry, brother of Jane, died today of respiratory failure.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Animator Richard Williams died yesterday.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Kip Addotta died on August 13.  He was 75.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Been locked out for a while, due to troubles enabling the authentication.  Here’s a few deaths not mentioned thus far:

Jeffrey Epstein has committed suicide.
Jeffrey Epstein, accused sex trafficker, dies by suicide: Officials

Rosie Ruiz has died.
Infamous Boston Marathon cheat Rosie Ruiz dies at 66

Dango Nguyen has died.








						'Walking Dead' actor and former firefighter dies after battle with cancer | CNN
					

Dango Nguyen, a former firefighter and actor who appeared on "The Walking Dead" died Saturday "after a hard-fought battle with cancer," according to Georgia's Athens-Clarke County Fire department.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aspen Pittman has died.








						The guitar world mourns the passing of Aspen Pittman, Groove Tubes founder and author
					

Joe Bonamassa, Joe Satriani and many others pay tribute to the valve innovator and the man behind the hugely influential Tube Amp Book




					guitar.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kathleen Blanco, who was governor of Louisiana when Hurricane Katrina hit, died today of cancer.  She was 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cedric Benson has been killed.








						Cedric Benson was traveling at high rate of speed during Austin motorcycle crash, police say
					

Tributes flowed from the football and UT community after Benson's death. He was 36 years old.




					www.kvue.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Koch has died.









						Billionaire businessman David Koch dead at 79
					

Billionaire industrialist David Koch has died at 79.




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## ccs

About a month late, but I just learned that the Ok glacier in Iceland has passed.









						'Killed' by climate change: Iceland to erect memorial to lost glacier
					

The first of Iceland's glaciers to disappear due to climate change will be memorialized with a plaque, which will be unveiled next month.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Barry Bennet and his wife, Carol, have been killed.








						NFL lineman Barry Bennett and wife found dead, authorities charge son
					

Authorities are seeking Barry Bennett's son, who is considered a suspect.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rick Loomis of Flying Buffalo died today of lymphatic cancer.  He was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Al Haynes has died.








						Former United Airlines pilot Al Haynes, who saved 184 lives during 1989 Iowa crash landing, has died | CNN
					

Al Haynes, a retired United Airlines pilot who is credited with commanding a crippled jet to a crash landing 30 years ago in Iowa, saving the lives of 184 passengers and crew, has died, according to the airline. Haynes was 87, CNN affiliate KTIV reported.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Tonguez

television personality Jessi Combs 36, crashed her jet-powered car attempting to surpass her previous land speed record


----------



## GrayLinnorm

TV icon Valerie Harper died today.  She was 80.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Franco Columbu has died.








						Strongman and actor Franco Columbu dead at 78
					

Former strongman, actor and Arnold Schwarzenegger friend Franco Columbu died Friday at the age of 78.




					www.nydailynews.com


----------



## megamania

Gordon Bressack, writer of Pinky & The Brain and Animaniacs has passed away



			Gordon Bressack, Emmy-Winning 'Pinky and the Brain' Writer, Dies at 68


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joana Sainz Garcia has died.








						Joana Sainz Garcia: Spanish performer killed by exploding pyrotechnic
					

Joana Sainz Garcia, 30, is struck by a firework while performing live at a concert near Madrid.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chace Numata has died.








						Detroit Tigers minor leaguer Chace Numata dies from injuries in skateboarding accident
					

The Detroit Tigers announced on Monday that Chace Numata of the Erie SeaWolves, died from injuries sustained in a skateboarding accident.



					www.freep.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anthoine Hubert has died.









						American Race Car Driver, 20, Injured and French Racer, 22, Killed in High Speed Crash
					

Anthoine Hubert died on Saturday following a crash that occurred at 5:07 p.m. local time




					people.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blanca Fernández Ochoa has died.








						Blanca Fernández Ochoa: Spain's missing Winter Olympic medallist found dead
					

Blanca Fernández Ochoa's body was found in a mountainous area near Madrid after days of searching.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Kylie Rae Harris has died.*








						Country singer Kylie Rae Harris dies after car crash at 30
					

The Texan singer was heading to Taos to perform at the Big Barn Dance Music Festival.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Mugabe has died.


			Redirect Notice


----------



## billd91

Jimmy Johnson, co-founder of Muscle Shoals music studio, has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chris Duncan has died.










						Former Cardinals outfielder Chris Duncan dead at 38 after battling brain cancer
					

Former St. Louis Cardinals' outfielder Chris Duncan dead at 38 after long cancer battle.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Camilo Sesto has died.








						Spanish singer Camilo Sesto dies at 72 - CNN
					

Popular Spanish singer Camilo Sesto died Sunday in Madrid, his manager said. He was 72 years old.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Robert Frank has died.*








						Influential Documentary Photographer Robert Frank Dies At 94
					

In The Americans, a book of photos taken while road-tripping across the country in the 1950s, his portrait of the United States was dark, grainy and free from nostalgia. He died on Monday night.




					www.npr.org
				





Sent from my iPad


----------



## Dioltach

A few days old, but seeing as no one else has posted it: Chester Williams (49) has died, a Rugby World Cup winner with South Africa in 1995, and a key figure in changing the perception of rugby as a whites-only sport post-apartheid.









						South Africa legend Williams dies at 49
					

Former South Africa international and 1995 World Cup winner Chester Williams has died at the age of 49.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*John Wesley has died.*








						Fresh Prince of Bel Air Actor John Wesley Dies at 72 After Long Battle with Cancer
					

John Wesley's decades-long acting career included roles in TV, film and theatre




					people.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Oil tycoon T. Boone Pickens died today.  He was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daniel Johnston has died.









						Daniel Johnston, Cult Singer-Songwriter, Dead at 58
					

Outsider music hero had been hospitalized with a kidney malfunction before his death of natural causes




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Jarrid Wilson has killed himself.*








						California megachurch pastor kills himself
					

Jarrid Wilson, 30, founded a mental health charity and preached to a congregation of 15,000.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Eddie Money, who recently announced he had esophageal cancer, died today.  He was 70.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charlie Cole has died.








						Tiananmen Square Tank Man photographer Charlie Cole dies
					

The image of one man in the way of a column of tanks has become a symbol of peaceful resistance.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Juanita Abernathy has died.*








						Juanita Abernathy, 'Cornerstone' Of Montgomery Bus Boycott, Dies At 87
					

The widow of civil rights icon Rev. Ralph David Abernathy is credited with writing the business plan for the 1955 boycott in Montgomery, Ala. She died Thursday in Atlanta.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Ric Ocasek has died.*








						Singer Ric Ocasek of The Cars has died at age 75
					

The NYPD has confirmed the news of the rocker's death.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brian Turk has died.








						Brian Turk, from TV's 'Carnivàle' and 'Beverly Hills, 90210,' dies from cancer at 49
					

The announcement was made on a GoFundMe raising money for Turk's treatment and for his family.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Cokie Roberts has passed away at 75.









						Cokie Roberts, Pioneering Journalist Who Helped Shape NPR, Dies At 75
					

Roberts, who joined the fledgling network in 1978, was a seasoned Washington insider who developed a distinctive voice as a reporter and commentator for both NPR and ABC News.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jessica Jaymes (real name, Jessica Michael Redding) has died.








						Porn star Jessica Jaymes dead at 43
					

Adult film actress Jessica Jaymes, whose real name is Jessica Michael Redding, was found dead at her San Fernando Valley, California home by a friend who went to check on her after not hearing from her in 'a while.' The porn star was reported to have had a history of seizures and sources told...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Larry Wallis has died.









						Original Motorhead Guitarist Larry Wallis Dies at 70
					

Larry Wallis of Motorhead died in September 2019.




					ultimateclassicrock.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Suzanne Whang, a former host of _House Hunters_ died Tuesday of breast cancer.  She was 56.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Barron Hilton has died.








						AFL founding owner, hotelier Hilton dies at 91
					

Hotel magnate Barron Hilton, an original owner in the American Football League, died at his home in Los Angeles, his family announced Friday. Hilton died Thursday of natural causes at age 91, the family run Conrad Hilton Foundation stated in a press release. After serving in the Navy and...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tony Mills has died.








						Tony Mills, Former TNT Singer, Dies at 57
					

Tony Mills, the former lead singer for Norwegian heavy metal band TNT, has died at age 57.




					www.billboard.com


----------



## billd91

Aron Eisenberg, best known as Nog from DS9, has passed away at 50.









						'Star Trek: Deep Space Nine' actor Aron Eisenberg dies at age 50
					

"The beauty that he was and the legacy he leaves behind is beyond words," Eisenberg's widow wrote.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carl Ruiz has died.








						Food Network Chef Carl Ruiz Dead at 44
					

Celeb chef Carl Ruiz dies at the young age of 44.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jevan Snead has died.








						Former Texas, Ole Miss QB Jevan Snead dead at 32
					

Jevan Snead played at Texas and Ole Miss before a brief stint in the NFL.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## monsmord

RIP, Mr. Sid Haig:

Sid Haig, horror movie star, dies at 80


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Hunter of The Grateful Dead died yesterday.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ventriloquist Jimmy Nelson who did Farfel for Nestle commercials, died yesterday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jacques Chirac, former president of France, died today.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jack Hatton has died.








						Judo star and Olympic hopeful Jack Hatton dies at 24 | CNN
					

The USA Judo team announced the "unexpected passing" of 24-year-old national team member and Olympic hopeful Jack Hatton on Wednesday.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## billd91

Stanislav Petrov, the man who saved the world, has passed away at 77. Rather than just rely on his training, when faced with an apparent US nuclear missile launch, he correctly diagnosed it as a computer glitch and we didn't face a nuclear war in 1983.









						Stanislav Petrov, 'The Man Who Saved The World,' Dies At 77
					

Petrov was on overnight duty in 1983 when computers indicated the U.S. had launched a nuclear strike against his country. He had only a few nerve-jangling minutes to act.




					www.npr.org


----------



## billd91

billd91 said:


> Stanislav Petrov, the man who saved the world, has passed away at 77. Rather than just rely on his training, when faced with an apparent US nuclear missile launch, he correctly diagnosed it as a computer glitch and we didn't face a nuclear war in 1983.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanislav Petrov, 'The Man Who Saved The World,' Dies At 77
> 
> 
> Petrov was on overnight duty in 1983 when computers indicated the U.S. had launched a nuclear strike against his country. He had only a few nerve-jangling minutes to act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org




Just think, we might have all been LARPing Twilight: 2000 instead of seeing its first year of publication in 1984...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rob Garrison has died.








						'Karate Kid' actor Robert Garrison dies at 59
					

“Rob was a great person and ambassador to 'The Karate Kid' legacy,” his rep said in a statement to Yahoo Entertainment.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joe Wilson, the diplomat who exposed claims to justify the Iraq war, died yesterday of organ failure.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Linda Porter, who was most recently seen in _Superstore,_ died Wednesday.  She was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael James Ryan, a.k.a Busbee, has died.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Michael James Ryan, a.k.a Busbee, has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump May Have Intervened With Colin Kaepernick's Signing And Fans Are Furious
> 
> 
> Sunday morning, it was revealed that President Donald Trump may have prevented Colin Kaepernick from finding a job in the NFL. As ESPN analyst Stephen A. Smith said during a segment on Hot 97's Ebro in the Morning, there was a possibility that the owners could potentially lose billions of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com




Or maybe...









						Busbee, Grammy-Nominated Songwriter and Producer, Dies at 43
					

Busbee, a Grammy-nominated songwriter and producer who worked with a slew of top artists in country music, including Maren Morris, Garth Brooks, Lady Antebellum and Keith Urban, has died. He was 43…




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damn it!  Somehow the previous cut didn’t get cleared when I tried to copy the death announcement.

Thanks for the correction.

I edited the erroneous clip out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

José José has died.









						José José: Mexico's 'Prince of Song' dies aged 71
					

Tributes pour in for Mexico's beloved "Prince of Song", who had been battling pancreatic cancer.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Opera singer Jessye Norman died today from organ failure.  She was 74.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

She was one of my Mom’s faves.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard Brunelle has died.








						Former Morbid Angel Guitarist Richard Brunelle Dead at 55
					

Brunelle was also a member of the heavy metal band Paths of Possession




					pitchfork.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Beverly Hayes Watkins has died.








						Atlanta blues woman enjoyed a late resurgence
					

Beverly "Guitar" Watkins, from barn dances to TV, her music never stopped




					www.ajc.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kim Shattuck of the Muffs died today from amyotrophic lateral sclerosis.  She was 56.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Diahann Carroll has died.









						Diahann Carroll, Pioneering Actress on ‘Julia’ and ‘Dynasty,’ Dies at 84
					

Diahann Carroll, the captivating singer and actress who came from the Bronx to win a Tony Award, receive an Oscar nomination and make television history with her turns on ‘Julia’ and &#…




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ginger Baker of Cream died today.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Rip Taylor died today.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Karen Pendleton, one of the original Mouseketeers, died yesterday of a heart attack.  She was 73.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alexei Leonov has died.








						The first man to ever walk in space has died
					

Alexei Leonov, the first person to perform a spacewalk, died this week. He was 85.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Forster has died.








						Oscar nominee Robert Forster dies at 78 after battling brain cancer
					

Robert Forster passed away in Los Angeles Friday evening surrounded by his family, his long-time publicist Kathie Berlin told CNN. The 78-year old was diagnosed with cancer in June of this year.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Choi Jin-rI, known professionally as Sulli, has apparently committed suicide.








						K-pop star Sulli found dead at 25
					

Sulli, a popular K-pop star, was found dead Monday at her home in South Korea. The 25-year-old was a former member of the popular girl group f(x).




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Television writer Sam Bobrick, who created _Saved by the Bell,_ died October 11.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Representative Elijah Cummings died today.  He was 68.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bill Macy, who played Maude's husband, died yesterday.  He was 97.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark Hurd Has died.








						Mark Hurd, Oracle CEO, has died
					

Mark Hurd, CEO of Oracle and former CEO of Hewlett-Packard, two of Silicon Valley's most storied companies, has died. He was 62.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul Barrere has died.








						Little Feat Guitarist Paul Barrere 1948 - 2019
					

Little Feat guitarist Paul Barrere died on Saturday after decades of medical issues including Hepatitis C, liver disease and liver cancer.




					www.jambase.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Conyers has died.








						Former Rep. John Conyers dies at 90 - CNN Politics
					

Former Rep. John Conyers, a longtime Michigan Democrat who represented parts of Detroit for more than 50 years before his resignation in 2017, died Sunday at age 90, his son, John Conyers III, told CNN.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Producer and Paramount executive Robert Evans (_Chinatown, Urban Cowboy_) died last Saturday.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former Democratic senator Kaye Hagan died yesterday from a virus she contracted through a tick bite.  She was 66.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor and comedian John Witherspoon died yesterday.  He was 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rudy Boesch has died.








						Survivor Contestant Rudy Boesch Dies at 91 After Long Battle with Alzheimer's Disease
					

Before achieving reality stardom, Boesch served in the U.S. Navy for 45 years




					people.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Brian Tarantina has died.*








						'The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel' actor Brian Tarantina dies at 60
					

Brian Tarantina, an actor who recently played the role of Jackie in Amazon's "The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel" series, has died in New York at age 60, his manager told CNN on Saturday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Timi Hansen has died.








						MERCYFUL FATE Bassist TIMI HANSEN Dies After Battle With Cancer
					

MERCYFUL FATE bassist Timi Hansen has died after a long battle with cancer. His death was confirmed by his former bandmate, MERCYFUL FATE singer King Diamond. King wrote in a Facebook message earlier today: "I just found out that I lost one of my dearest friends, who has been fighting cancer for...




					www.blabbermouth.net


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Freeman, who did photography for the Beatles' album covers, died Thursday.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob Norris, who played the Marlboro Man, died Sunday.  He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael J Pollard has died.









						Michael J. Pollard, ‘Bonnie and Clyde’ and ‘House of 1000 Corpses’ Actor, Dies at 80
					

Academy Award nominee Michael J. Pollard, known for his roles in "Bonnie and Clyde" and "House of 1000 Corpses," has died. He was 80. "House of 1000 Corpses" director Rob Zombie broke the news on Facebook early Friday morning. "We have lost another member of our 'House of 1000 Corpses' family. I...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gahan Wilson has died.








						Cartoonist Gahan Wilson, 'the Wizard of Weird,' dies at 89 | CNN
					

Cartoonist Gahan Wilson, whose magazine illustrations earned him the nicknames "the Michelangelo of the Macabre" and "the Wizard of Weird," has died at 89, according to his stepson Paul Winters.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Terry O’Neill has died.









						Terry O'Neill: British photographer to the stars dies aged 81
					

He took some of the first photographs of The Beatles, and his death is described as the "end of an era".



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Goo Ha-ra has been found dead.








						K-pop star Hara found dead at home at the age of 28
					

The news of her death broke after a statement was released by Gangnam Police Department.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Harry Morton has been found dead.








						Restaurateur Harry Morton, 38, Found Dead in Beverly Hills Home by Younger Brother
					

Restaurateur Harry Morton Dies at 38




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Godfrey Gao has died.








						Taiwanese-Canadian actor Godfrey Gao dies filming reality TV show - CNN
					

Taiwanese-Canadian model and actor Godfrey Gao has died, his agency said Wednesday. He was 35.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

William D. Ruckelshaus has died.








						William Ruckelshaus, Who Defied Nixon In 'Saturday Night Massacre,' Dies At 87
					

Ruckelshaus was a moderate Republican who held several posts in the Nixon administration. His loyalty to Nixon had its limits.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brad Gobright has died.








						World-famous free solo climber Brad Gobright falls 1,000 feet to his death
					

World-famous free solo climber Brad Gobright has died after falling 1,000 feet during a climb in Mexico.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lord Burgess, who wrote "The Banana Boat Song", died last Friday.  He was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Shelley Morrison, who played Rosario on _Will & Grace,_ died today.  She was 83.


----------



## Ryujin

DC Fontana, long time writer for Star Trek among many other things, has passed away. Just saw a post from the folks at Axanar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cha In-ha has been found deceased.








						Korean Actor Cha In-ha Found Dead at 27
					

Young Korean actor Cha In-ha has been found dead, according to local media reports in South Korea. He was 27. Cha’s agency, Fantagio, issued a statement confirming his death, saying it was "truly heartbroken to deliver sad news to everyone who has sent lots of love and support" to the actor...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ron Leibman, a Tony winning actor who also played Rachel's dad in _Friends, _died today.  He was 82.


----------



## billd91

Long-time muppeteer for Big Bird and Oscar the Grouch, Carroll Spinney, has died.









						Caroll Spinney, Big Bird’s Alter Ego on ‘Sesame Street,’ Is Dead at 85 (Published 2019)
					

Besides the sweet-natured giant yellow bird, he also played the misanthropic bellyacher Oscar the Grouch.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## billd91

Robert Walker, Jr, who played Charlie Evans on Star Trek’s “Charlie X” episode, died on December 5.









						Robert Walker Jr. Dies:  ‘Star Trek’ Actor And Son Of Hollywood Stars Was 79
					

Robert Walker Jr., best known for a classic early Star Trek episode and as the son of Hollywood stars Robert Walker and Jennifer Jones, died Thursday in Malibu, according to family members. He was …




					deadline.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Rene Auberjonois died today of lung cancer.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper Juice Wrld died yesterday.  He was 21.


----------



## Sadras

Gun-Marie Fredricksson (one half of Roxette) passed away at the young age of 61.
I was fortunate to watch her last live concert in Cape Town.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Philip McKeon, who played Tommy on _Alice,_ died today.  He was 55.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jack Burns has died.








						Child actor and ballet dancer Jack Burns dead at 14
					

Police are not treating Jack Burns's death as suspicious.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Danny Aiello died yesterday.  He was 86.


----------



## Tonguez

New Zealand Olympian Peter Snell who won the 800 metres at the 1960 Rome Olympics, and both the 800m and 1500m at 1964 Tokyo Olympics, died at his home in Dallas, where he had worked as a Research Fellow at the University of Texas. He was 80


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anna Karina has died.








						New Wave cinema legend Anna Karina dies aged 79
					

Karina, a Danish-French actress, was the muse of director Jean-Luc Godard.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jesús Melgoza (aka Chuy Bravo) gas died.








						Chuy Bravo, Sidekick on ‘Chelsea Lately,’ Dies at 63
					

Chuy Bravo, a Mexican-American actor best known as Chelsea Handler’s sidekick on the former E! show ‘Chelsea Lately,’ has died. He was 63.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Edward Aschoff has died.








						ESPN reporter Edward Aschoff dies at age 34
					

Edward Aschoff, a college football reporter for ESPN, died Tuesday on his 34th birthday, according to ESPN.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ari Behn has committed suicide.








						Kevin Spacey Accuser Ari Behn, Former Husband of Norwegian Princess, Dies by Suicide on Christmas
					

Ari Behn, Ex-Husband of Norway Princess, Dies by Suicide




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don Imus has died.








						Radio broadcaster Don Imus has died
					

He announced Jan. 22, 2018, that he was retiring, telling fans: “Turn out the lights ... the party's over."




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Songwriter Allee Willis, who co-wrote the theme of _Friends, _as well as songs for Earth, Wind, and Fire and _The Color Purple, _died Christmas Eve of cardiac arrest.  She was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lee Mendelson, who produced the Peanuts animated specials, died on Christmas.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Songwriter Jerry Herman, who wrote music for _Hello Dolly!, Mame, _and _La Cage aux Folles, _died yesterday.  He was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kushal PunjabI has committed suicide.









						Bollywood star Kushal Punjabi found dead
					

The Indian actor appeared alongside Priyanka Chopra in "Salaam-e-Ishq: A Tribute to Love."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Comedian/musician Neil Innes has died at 75.









						Monty Python and The Rutles star Neil Innes dies, aged 75
					

Innes wrote music for numerous Monty Python albums




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Truth Seeker

Thank you everyone for contributing to this solemn thread. Bless...


----------



## billd91

Schoolhouse Rock singer Jack Sheldon has died.









						Musician Jack Sheldon, veteran of 'Merv Griffin Show' and 'Schoolhouse Rock!,' dies at 88
					

Jazz trumpeter Jack Sheldon, who served as Merv Griffin's sidekick and later a 'Schoolhouse Rock!' voice, dies at 88.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sue Lyon, who was best known for playing the title character in _Lolita, _died December 27.  She was 73.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Patricia Alice Albrech*t, Voice of ‘Jem’s Pizzazz, Has Died

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Rabulias

Concept artist Syd Mead passed away December 30.









						Visionary Sci-Fi Concept Artist Syd Mead Dies Age 86
					

Syd Mead, influential conceptual artist and designer whose works made up the aesthetic framework of iconic films like Tron, Blade Runner and Alien, died Decembe



					www.animationmagazine.net


----------

